# Who can do German hips in Buffalo, NY?



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a friend who needs to get German hips done for breed survey, but cannot find someone where she lives. Is there anyone near Buffalo that know what they are doing?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Erynn Lucas said:


> I have a friend who needs to get German hips done for breed survey, but cannot find someone where she lives. Is there anyone near Buffalo that know what they are doing?


HI Erynn

I'm not sure about the SV but the DV wants the standard OFA views. The main thing is that the xrays (I think they want film and not digital but not certain) is the x rays have to be linked directly to the dog. Dogs name, tattoo or chip number etc must be on the
x ray


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Erynn
> 
> I'm not sure about the SV but the DV wants the standard OFA views. The main thing is that the xrays (I think they want film and not digital but not certain) is the x rays have to be linked directly to the dog. Dogs name, tattoo or chip number etc must be on the
> x ray


Thanks. What about the paperwork though?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Erynn Lucas said:


> Thanks. What about the paperwork though?


Hi Erynn

If I remember correctly the paper work requirements for the DV Hips was explained on the Working Doberman Forum?
You should be able to do a "DV hips" search and find the right
topics there.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Erynn
> 
> If I remember correctly the paper work requirements for the DV Hips was explained on the Working Doberman Forum?
> You should be able to do a "DV hips" search and find the right
> topics there.


 
Thanks


----------

